# HDMI cable Blur?



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok,

for some reson using HDMI cable makes my screen .. blurry or hard to read? not enough to notice but it makes my eyes hurt and im getting a headache....

using my HDMI - DVI from my main pc works just fine, however the motherboard in it just broke so now im using my laptop as a desktop out putting to my screen with keyboard and mouse using my HDMI cable i got for my xbox, 

its also blury when running on my xbox at 1080p....
has anyone ever herd of a hdmi cable making the image blury?

its Gold plated 1.3 HDMI certified.


(cant use my usual cable that came with the screen as its HDMI to DVI)


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 30, 2010)

Order a new one from monoprice. There is a such thing as a bad quality cable. People want to believe there isn't but i've seen it time and time again. A "cable" is usually just a cable but some "cables" are not just a "cable" 

buy a new one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2010)

I believe your monitor is a 16:10 monitor, which means a 1920x1200 resolution.  This means that 1080p content will be scaled and stretched to fit the aspect ration, and will be blurry.

Also, make sure you are using the correct native resolution of the monitor from your laptop.  This is especially the case if you are using clone mode where the image is displayed on both screens.  It is best not to do this, and to just use the monitor alone, at its native resolution.  Anything else will be blurry.

An HDMI cable can not cause a blurry image, being a digital connection, it either works perfectly or not at all.  The fault has to be with either the monitor or the computer/device outputing the video signal.



freaksavior said:


> Order a new one from monoprice. There is a such thing as a bad quality cable. People want to believe there isn't but i've seen it time and time again. A "cable" is usually just a cable but some "cables" are not just a "cable"
> 
> buy a new one.



That is the case with analog signals, but not digital like DVI and HDMI.  They either work perfectly or they don't work at all, there is no middle ground with them.

That is why expensive HDMI cables are a total rip off, there is litterally no difference in picture quality.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok ill  describe my setup a bit better for 2nd post,


i have my laptop screen disabled and im running 1920x1200 from my laptop to desktop screen.

when i have my xbox plugged in at 1920x1080 i have my screen set to original, it does not scale the image, it puts in 2 black bars at top and bottem.


EDIT, i changed my screen from "PC" mode to "Video" and it seems to have stoped it being such a strain on my eyes... not really sure what it changed tho.

its still dosnt look quite right.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 30, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I believe your monitor is a 16:10 monitor, which means a 1920x1200 resolution.  This means that 1080p content will be scaled and stretched to fit the aspect ration, and will be blurry.
> 
> Also, make sure you are using the correct native resolution of the monitor from your laptop.  This is especially the case if you are using clone mode where the image is displayed on both screens.  It is best not to do this, and to just use the monitor alone, at its native resolution.  Anything else will be blurry.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with you on the high priced like monster, but when  you have a $30 dynex, and a $30 mono price. im going with mono price. 



and you say a HDMI cable can't be blurry? That i disagree!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 30, 2010)

I have the same problem... but with my ps3 it isn't blurry, and with a desktop it is


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 30, 2010)

The cable won't cause bluriness. Even the shitty one that came with my xbox 360 provides perfect picture. The problem is the resolution. Your resolution is being scaled because youre not using the native resolution of the monitor. I had the same problem with my 32 inch. Using a analogue signal, I could use any resolution I want and it wouldnt be blurry, but when I use HDMI I have to use the native resolution.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> I don't disagree with you on the high priced like monster, but when  you have a $30 dynex, and a $30 mono price. im going with mono price.
> 
> 
> 
> and you say a HDMI cable can't be blurry? That i disagree!



http://reviews.cnet.com/hdmi-cable/?tag=rb_content;rb_mtx

http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/the-rip1/

Those is just two of the probably thousands of articles about how HDMI either works perfectly or doesn't work at all.  The cable can not cause blurryness, that just isn't possible with the digital signal HDMI uses.  You can either get picture flashing, or not picture at all, but not blurriness.

The quality of the HDMI cable doesn't matter as long as it works, and it will not effect image quality in any way.

The image can be blurry with an HDMI cable, but it can't be blurry _because_ of the HDMI cable.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 30, 2010)

Send me a cable I'll stretch it for you and see if it does not blur I have seen that before. My old xbox 360 cable I wrapped it around my hand when i was packing once and it stretched the cable a little and causes the signal to get a little fuzzy.. I think the problem is about the resolution.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 30, 2010)

And here is the best way to prove a point (for retarded people):


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Send me a cable I'll stretch it for you and see if it does not blur I have seen that before. My old xbox 360 cable I wrapped it around my hand when i was packing once and it stretched the cable a little and causes the signal to get a little fuzzy.. I think the problem is about the resolution.



Again, doesn't happen, read any of the articles about HDMI and digital signals.  It either works or it doesn't.  If you stretch it to the point where the signal doesn't get through, the image just drops out.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, read about signals cause you all seem to be slightly confused:

http://www.skullbox.net/dva.php


----------



## n-ster (Apr 30, 2010)

You could damage a cable, where it starts to send the single only sometimes (on/off/on/off/etc), but you can't get an image not as good as a brand new 500$ Monster cable

a 0.52$ cable will do as well as a 520$ cable


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok so its proven that the cable itself is not to blame,

does anyone have any idea why it would become blurry using this HDMI cable over the HDMI to DVI cable?



EDIT:

It is not a resolution problem.

im running my native resolution from my laptop to my monitor - 1920 - 1200,

im only using 1920 - 1080 from my xbox... without scaling so is adds black bars.

BOTH options are blurry compared to using my HDMI - DVI connector from my PC.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 30, 2010)

Yea I want to know too, as I said, same problem here


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 30, 2010)

n-ster said:


> You could damage a cable, where it starts to send the single only sometimes (on/off/on/off/etc), but you can't get an image not as good as a brand new 500$ Monster cable



Since HDMI has to aquire signal and pair (because of the encryption) you would not get a flickering signal (on/off/on etc) like on a DVI or D-sub connection.

Are you sure you're not using the native res of your laptop screen? This is the only reason that I know of that could get you a nasty picture.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2010)

im 100 % certain im running 16x10, 1920 x 1200 on my monitor from my laptop.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 30, 2010)

n-ster said:


> You could damage a cable, where it starts to send the single only sometimes (on/off/on/off/etc), but you can't get an image not as good as a brand new 500$ Monster cable
> 
> a 0.52$ cable will do as well as a 520$ cable



i agree with this


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 30, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Order a new one from monoprice. There is a such thing as a bad quality cable. People want to believe there isn't but i've seen it time and time again. A "cable" is usually just a cable but some "cables" are not just a "cable"
> 
> buy a new one.



When it comes to HDMI cables, usually, the cheap cables are just as good as the uber expensive ones.  Ive used £5 1.3b HDMI cables and the picture quality has been just as good as a £70 one.  When the guy in the store tells you that a gold plated HDMI cable is the shiznit, hes just blagging you to get extra cash.  

But, obviously, in this case the TS may have a bad cable (but I dont see how it could cause fuzziness tbh) so it would be a good idea to buy a new one.  If that doesnt improve things, maybe the problem is with his TV/monitor 



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> And here is the best way to prove a point (for retarded people):
> 
> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2010/03/500x_theriphdmi3.jpg



AWESOME!  i try to tell people this ALL the fecking time!  But no one seems to listen to me   So I laugh when my PS3/360 looks awesome through my cheap-ass HDMI cable and theyve spent mega bucks on a fecking gold plated (LMFAO) HDMI cable


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> im 100 % certain im running 16x10, 1920 x 1200 on my monitor from my laptop.



Try a different refresh rate on the laptop.

I know LCDs aren't supposed to be affected by refresh rates, but I've seen some that were fuzzy at 60Hz, and clearer at 75Hz, though usually this was when they were running at a resolution lower than their native resolution.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah tried the refresh rate, only 59 and 60hz is avalible.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 30, 2010)

Refresh rate has nothing to do with blurriness.  Refresh rate just needs to be in sync with your TV or whatnot, or it will flicker.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Refresh rate has nothing to do with blurriness.  Refresh rate just needs to be in sync with your TV or whatnot, or it will flicker.



Yes it does, a higher refresh rate gives the scaler on the LCD more to work with and can reduce blurriness when the monitor is running below its native resolution.  Sony LCDs were particularly notorious for this.


----------



## urbtree (Apr 30, 2010)

rez rez rez i`ve had the same issue on my old 32"LCD

when i bought this one it worked fine.

trying different rez is so much cheaper than buying new cables if its still blurry then come back and we`ll talk lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2010)

this is why i tend to advise people to stick to 16:9 screens, to avoid these issues with stretching.

Yes, using a 360 on a 1200P screen will result in stretching, or black bars. not all monitors support scaling (contrary to some opinions, most dont) - so blurriness is all you get.


Now there are many other things that can affect this here, but MOST of them are to do with your screen. is overscan enabled? does it have an 'AV mode' like mine, that causes bluriness (for no real reason i can determine) ?


----------



## CJCerny (Apr 30, 2010)

It's not a cable problem. You can spend as much or as little as you want for a new cable and you'll still have the same issue. It's a refresh/timing issue or a problem with how your display handles the input you are feeding it. Don't spend any money on a new cable.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> It's not a cable problem. You can spend as much or as little as you want for a new cable and you'll still have the same issue. It's a refresh/timing issue or a problem with how your display handles the input you are feeding it. Don't spend any money on a new cable.



i agree, i should have said this in my last post on the previous page as well.

HDMI is a digital signal - it works or it doesnt. a cheap cable and an expensive cable give you 100% the same image.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 30, 2010)

are you using an nvidia card to adapt to or an ati.  for me with my ati and using hdmi I need to go in and change the YCbCr 4:2:2, YCbCr 4:4:4 and RGB color thingy from 4.4.4 to 4.2.2.  if I leave it at 4.4.4 I get weird blur where the red and blue dont line up on the font.


----------



## robn (Apr 30, 2010)

> EDIT, i changed my screen from "PC" mode to "Video" and it seems to have stoped it being such a strain on my eyes... not really sure what it changed tho.



I think there is some kind of image enhancement going on in the screen, like sharpening or contrast boost. Turn it all off. Try using a mode called "standard" or similar.

Your "PC" mode probably has sharpening like my sister's HP screen (puts little ripple artefacts around graphics that are already sharp!), "video" likely contrast boost to improve video smoothness and blacks, which will make colour accuracy off, but not hurt your eyes.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2010)

robn said:


> I think there is some kind of image enhancement going on in the screen, like sharpening or contrast boost. Turn it all off. Try using a mode called "standard" or similar.
> 
> Your "PC" mode probably has sharpening like my sister's HP screen (puts little ripple artefacts around graphics that are already sharp!), "video" likely contrast boost to improve video smoothness and blacks, which will make colour accuracy off, but not hurt your eyes.



yeah thats what i was getting at in my posts, mine has an 'AV mode' that makes no sense, but is on by default.


----------



## Michael-MS (Aug 16, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Again, doesn't happen, read any of the articles about HDMI and digital signals.  It either works or it doesn't.  If you stretch it to the point where the signal doesn't get through, the image just drops out.



This post shows up as like the 1st or 2nd link on Google when you search for HDMI cable is blurry.  I registered this account just to reply and thank you for this knowledge!  Sorry if it bumps it up to the top, but I think my story is kind of interesting and may help other people searching for a solution.  

I ran a 50' hdmi cable through my ceiling, into a conduit outside, then back in the house to my stereo.  Don't ask about that part, it was the only logical path that would hide the cable!   

So I finally finished running the cable and turned on my projector only to see a blurry picture.  I had tested the picture before running the cable so my instinct was that I had damaged the cable some how.  It made perfect sense to me that maybe I had stretched it or messed up the end connectors.  Someone even posted in this thread that it was possible to stretch an hdmi cable and cause problems to it.  

I was ready to tear out the cable, spend $100 buying a new 50' cable and start over.  But then I read your posts insisting that an HDMI cable either works or doesn't, with no in between.  So I sat back down and just stared at the cable for at least 30 minutes, wondering what else could cause the blurry picture.  

30 minutes later, I got the grand idea to poke around in the ceiling and instantly the picture cleared up.  It turned out that the HDMI cable was brushing up against the central air heating ducts or other wiring in the ceiling and caused some sort of frequency interference.  All I had to do was move the cable about 2 inches to the right in the attic space and my problem was fixed!  

Anyways, thanks again for insisting that the HDMI blurriness couldn't be caused by the cable and for anyone else with the same problem, don't forget to check for things that could be causing interference!


----------



## demonlord990 (Aug 17, 2012)

first,thank you for ur advices.according to topic i use a hdmi cable to connect my xbox 360 to lg 22 in lcd(e2260) and selected optimal in xbox display setting.(cuz my native res is 1920x1080 but my xbox max res was 1680x1050).blurry screen solved and its looks nice at 720 p option...but gives me fu..ing eye strain and its killing me:'(
i dont have eye problem as doctor said so thats why i need ur help guys.(i was using notebook for ab 3 years and start using the new monitor for ab 5 days....)


----------

